#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 自創怪(!?)4隻獻上

## 狂飆小狼

好久沒有用鉛筆啦~~
4隻小怪出沒~~~~!!!!
我取名的功夫真差
第1隻- 袋鼠龍
  袋鼠與龍的混種
   擁有極高的跳躍力 與 持久的飛翔力(!?)
  不容易獵捕

第2隻- CD怪
  本身擁有CD  PLAYER  的功用
   也可以將從耳朵收聽到的聲音錄成光碟
   稀有物種

第3隻- 竊盜貘
  喜歡偷東西
  會將偷到的東西從尾巴吸收
  吸收越多東西  被上的刺就長越多

第4隻- 娃娃鬼
  以前是被人丟棄的娃娃
  現在身上擁有了自己的靈魂
  開始尋找同樣被丟棄的玩具    修復他們
  當頭頂上的線用完時就是生命的結束之刻
  身旁會跟著一隻會吐出布料的鬼

----------


## 雲月

都好特殊啊~
第二支最可愛呢~
取名子就算了~我也不是很會取(?

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

小狼生物學得不錯！袋鼠龍的後肢的確有極高跳躍力的樣子。
ＣＤ怪有數碼寶貝中基爾獸的感覺？（炸）
竊盜貘偷來的東西要放哪裡？腸胃裡？（被打）
娃娃鬼是某種程度的警世劇場？（喂）
有這種想修復遭棄玩具的信念，想必是隻善良的好狼～

----------


## rock狼

第4只....第4只超贊...

喜歡那種萬聖節的氣氛......

其他～～第3只也OK..


其實都OK...呵

----------


## balltree

全部的設定給人一種[自創感]！造型的想像力優秀！筆觸的輕重也恰到好處！

都是優良作品！給自己一個掌聲吧！！！

----------


## 狂飆小狼

>銀貓
  第2隻我也很喜歡呢    自戀??
 其實他的耳機是身體的一部分喔  ))屬於骨頭外露??
 名子真的很難取阿......

>蒼鬢魂兒
  真的是參考基爾獸生出來的.....   )))吐血  :penguin_em20:  
  竊盜貘偷來的東西都吞(吸?)到胃裡了
  消化後的成分會變成刺長出來  好像已經不會排洩了
  娃娃鬼也曾是被人拋棄的娃娃阿 ,他想幫助其他的娃娃進行修復的工作,好讓他
   能以新的面貌再與新的主人相見˙ˇ˙

>rock狼
  第4隻有萬聖節氣氛@ˇ@"
  我當初是讓他帶著悲傷氣氛出場的   怎麼變成開心的萬聖節了?   )))功力不足阿

>balltree
  要我給自己掌聲!?  啪啪啪!   )))揍飛
   我的想像力很差的˙˙"
  光4隻就快把我的腦漿榨乾了  ))趴死
   自動鉛筆很難控制筆觸阿   
    畫完筆芯都沒了.....

----------


## 影佐．限

狂飆小狼畫的圖我都好喜歡哪XDD鉛筆功力好強(淚奔
我喜歡圓圓的(?)身體XD有種好好戳的感覺(遭拖滅

一開始還想說CD怪是什麼........原本還以為是張CD咧(索：只有你會這樣想吧....
不過我很喜歡那隻XD 有好悠閒(?)的感覺XDD

請繼續加油吧XD

----------


## Hewie

對於閣下的素描在下真是佩服！
在下都畫不出來～！（淚）
每隻真的都很可愛的說～！

----------


## 蒼月

很可愛阿
小狼很有創意呢

----------


## 狂飆小狼

>影佐．限
  圓圓軟軟的(!!?)  我也好想戳.....
 CD怪如果是一張CD  就有看頭了    )))CD長臉了@@?

 鉛筆真是個值得學習的東西(!?)   一起加油吧!!!  (握)

>Laiyanis
 我的素描技巧還在琢磨中呢~!!!
 多多練習一定會化的更好低~!!!

>蒼月
  我的創意已經在此文章中用盡了    ))躺死

----------


## 獠也

這些獸我都很喜歡~
其中最喜歡第2隻了~
小狼的鉛筆畫也好強阿!!!

----------

